# Losing weight



## rugrat (May 15, 2014)

So I finally got to the point (many pizza's later...) where I have decided it is time to cut back on the weight! 

I am 19 y/o, 5'5, and I weighed myself today at 215! (me having the appetite of a small whale and college cafeteria food seemed not to be a combination!) 

I am looking for a job in EMS, but I think before I start one I need to get in shape. Right now I have a lot of back pain. Probably due to my having to buy a giant bass amp when I was middle school (I used to a gig a coupe time a week).

I just switched jobs, I was working a kitchen job that produced a lot of back pain (dish-washing for a very busy restaurant 8-13 hours with a 15min break) while this built some arm muscle it was mostly just standing there and I had to eat the food at the restaurant which was not at all healthy. 

I just started a job bussing (last time I started a bussing job I lost 15lbs super quick) getting paid $18-$30 an hour to speed walk rocks! And I don't have to eat there not to mention it is a healthier place. I also now as of this week am on my own (no college caf food or anyone I else I need to cook for) 

I have a friend who is in the army and he said the ideal weight for my height is like 165! Which after I went over 190 I could tell I was overweight, but I have trouble imagining myself under 180? I feel like I would be skinny and also have no muscle mass... 

So I am going to go for it and try to go for all 50 this summer and try to bulk up a little too (not too much... I don't need giant shoulder muscles those are just umm... yep I don't need them :unsure: ) I am going to go to an all protein diet (Dukan).

For exercise, I will not be utilizing a gym, I work several hours 5-6 nights a week so hours (miles) of walking. I also got a pull up bar (I used to love to do pullups). I plan on doing lots of situps and pushups. I got an ab wheel thingy. Any more recommended work outs? I am especially interested in one's that will strengthen my back up.

I also really loathe running. I used to be able to run, but I really did not enjoy it... So how little can I get by with?  

Any advice? and if there are any of guys who have pulled this sort of caper off I might be interested to hear.  

Thanks,
Rugrat


----------



## STXmedic (May 15, 2014)

Number one is change your attitude. You say you want to lose weight, but you then proceed to ask about the minimums and not believing a certain weight is attainable. 

I'm 165lbs right now at 5'9", and have a fairly athletic build. 165 at 5'5" is still fairly stocky. That would likely be at the high end of normal BMI for your height. I'm shooting to get down to 145lbs, and I'm 5" taller. 

Weights, cardio, and healthy eating. There aren't any shortcuts. You have to be willing to do the work, and not just "how little you can get by with". Running isn't your only cardio option, either. Look into cycling, rowing, or swimming. All are great options. 

If you absolutely can not get to the gym, you'll be doing a lot of push-ups and sit-ups. Look into CrossFit, as many of those workouts can be completed with little to no equipment. 

If you're already having back problems, you'll need to really work on your core. Many will preach dead-lifts until they're blue in the face, though that's certainly not your only option.

If you're not used to working out or don't know many exercises to get you going, try and get yourself a trainer for a couple sessions to at least get you started.


Edit: 165lbs at 5'5" puts your BMI at 27.5. The normal range is 18.5-24.9. What I'm getting at: 165lbs is more than doable, and you may even consider eventually shooting for 150-160lbs.


----------



## Rin (May 16, 2014)

A bit of advice for eating healthy: only buy healthy foods. It's much easier to resist temptation for one hour at the grocery store than to resist for hours/days/weeks when you know there's yummy things in your cupboards and fridge.  Sooner or later, you'll crack.

Protein is good because it kills your excess appetite, but don't neglect vegetables for the other nutrients your body needs. Make sure you get some fiber in you too or all that protein will have you in some bathroom difficulties.


----------



## Tigger (May 16, 2014)

Rin said:


> A bit of advice for eating healthy: only buy healthy foods. It's much easier to resist temptation for one hour at the grocery store than to resist for hours/days/weeks when you know there's yummy things in your cupboards and fridge.  Sooner or later, you'll crack.
> .


This has helped me immensely. At work, there are times where unhealthy eating might be inevitable. The easiest way to prevent this from happening at home is to keep junk food out of your home in the first place, or at least severely limit it.


----------



## Rin (May 16, 2014)

For work, I either pack healthy or hit up Chipotle.  If funds are low, then I go for wraps & fruit from Sheets or GetGo.  Lots of bottled water and avoid regular fast food like the plague!


----------



## rugrat (May 16, 2014)

@STXmedic

ok you got me :unsure:
Anyways I will pick cycling back up... (my family is full of cycling maniacs) I even talked to an army friend today who agreed to go running with me (we have been meaning to hang out more anyways.) I am also thinking sprints are good idea? 

I will look into crossfit and perhaps a trainer also  thanks for the suggestion.

And the weight is noted.. I think I will try to shoot for lower 


@Rin
I will be doing the Dukan. It is protein for the first week roughly. Then it switches between protein day and veggie day. This makes grocery shopping pretty easy as there are only a few things I can get.

As far as home... as my family is on an extended vacation they have left their food... While a ritual bonfire would be fine... I fear the smells might prove to be overcoming delicious and I would jump in the flames... and then I would be badly burned... :unsure: But I think I will be ok  I will shop wisely...

And as far as packing light this diet is great for that... I can just through a pack of meat in the car... nothing like going around doing errands while gnawing on a turkey kielbasa sausage... (ok so I may get a few strange looks...)   :rofl:

Thanks for the suggestions and pointers guys!


----------



## rugrat (May 16, 2014)

@STXmedic

ok you got me :unsure:
Anyways I will pick cycling back up... (my family is full of cycling maniacs) I even talked to an army friend today who agreed to go running with me (we have been meaning to hang out more anyways.) I am also thinking sprints are good idea? 

I will look into crossfit and perhaps a trainer also  thanks for the suggestion.

And the weight is noted.. I think I will try to shoot for lower 


@Rin
I will be doing the Dukan. It is protein for the first week roughly. Then it switches between protein day and veggie day. This makes grocery shopping pretty easy as there are only a few things I can get.

As far as home... as my family is on an extended vacation they have left their food... While a ritual bonfire would be fine... I fear the smells might prove to be overcoming delicious and I would jump in the flames... and then I would be badly burned... :unsure: But I think I will be ok  I will shop wisely...

And as far as packing light this diet is great for that... I can just through a pack of meat in the car... nothing like going around doing errands while gnawing on a turkey kielbasa sausage... (ok so I may get a few strange looks...)   :rofl:

Thanks for the suggestions and pointers guys!


----------



## CentralCalEMT (May 25, 2014)

I was in your exact situation several years back. Like some of the other posters have mentioned this will require both a lifestyle and paradigm change. Healthy living is not a hobby but rather a lifestyle, and the transition can be a slow one. When I got into EMS, I became the stereotypical overweight EMT. I am 5'6 and at one point weighed 205, I had stage one hypertension and almost had to go on meds. There were several times, I tried to half a** my way by eating kinda healthy, or occasionally hitting up the gym, but nothing seemed to work because I was not giving it my all. 

It was not until shortly before I went to paramedic school that I put my health as a top priority in my life and give it 100% that everything started to fall into place. My weight is down to 150, and I have a resting BP of about 110/70 and am extremely strong now. I eat healthy and hit the gym 4-6 days a week depending on my schedule. I do a combination of weights/resistance and strength training with some cardio mixed in. It is important to understand it is a slow process, and some weeks will seem like two steps forward, one step back. The gym will be lousy at first, especially when everyone in there seems healthier than you and you feel like you don't belong there. But as you keep at it, and begin to see results, it becomes a far more enjoyable experience as it becomes part of your lifestyle. You do not have to become a gym rat, but it is important to be diligent and keep at it. The same applies to your diet. Especially in EMS with our non traditional work hours, and hectic schedule, it becomes extremely important to identify the healthier food options available to you. But if you have a crappy week and eat like crap and skip the gym all week, don't beat up yourself about it. Just pick yourself up and get back at it. It is all a process.

When the process is done, you will be amazed at the results. In addition to being healthier, more fit, and reducing your risk of health problems, being in good shape boosts self confidence. It gives you something to be proud of, something to feel accomplished about. It will help you relate to your patients who struggle with living a healthy lifestyle because you were there at one point and overcame it, so you can be an encouragement to them. It will also help give you command presence, as in today's shallow society people will listen to people who are in good shape more than those who are not regardless of the person's actual qualifications. Finally, being fit and strong will reduce the chances of a career ending injury. It is good that you have made the decision to take care of your health and I wish you nothing but the best as you begin your journey.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 26, 2014)

I'm 5'8" and 135# definitely on the smaller side but I don't look unhealthy. I've lost a fair amount of weight from being on pain meds and not having my normal appetite but I usually sit right around 150-160 and while not a total muscle head it gives me some stockiness so at 5'5" 165# you'd be far from skinny. 

I'm not going to parrot what these other folks have said. Good advice here. I know what STX said is harsh but it is true. If you cut corners you'll never get to where you want to be. Also, if it makes you feel any better STX is a skinny :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:. 

Yea I said it


----------



## ProjectCamaro (May 26, 2014)

At 5'5" 165 is more than doable.

I'm a police officer who before becoming a cop worked a desk job. I'm 5'11" and weighed 215lbs, when I started the academy I weighed in at 157lbs.

As stated above it won't come easy, there are no magic shortcuts no matter what the late night commercials tell you but it's not overly difficult either.

What I did was run six days a week and do some type of muscle building five days a week. You HAVE to eat healthy and how I controled my intake and the types of food I ate was everything was homemade so I knew exactly what what I was putting into my body. Every peice of food was weighed so I could control my intake and everything was written down (and I mean EVERYTHING) so I knew where I stood.

After a couple weeks the weight starting melting off and I could not keep up with my weight lost. It was an amazing feeling as was being able to bench double what I started at, being able to run for miles without having to catch my breath, not to mention I knew I felt so much better too.


----------



## rails (May 28, 2014)

ProjectCamaro said:


> <snip>
> What I did was run six days a week and do some type of muscle building five days a week. You HAVE to eat healthy and how I controled my intake and the types of food I ate was everything was homemade so I knew exactly what what I was putting into my body. Every peice of food was weighed so I could control my intake and everything was written down (and I mean EVERYTHING) so I knew where I stood.
> 
> After a couple weeks the weight starting melting off and I could not keep up with my weight lost. It was an amazing feeling as was being able to bench double what I started at, being able to run for miles without having to catch my breath, not to mention I knew I felt so much better too.



Congratulations. That is quite an accomplishment! Food logs do help immensely, as long as you write down *everything*.


----------



## LATerp (May 28, 2014)

A lot of good advice, I just wanted to add that consistency is key.  It is not so much what you do in any 1 workout, but that you consistently repeat these workouts over time.  

For someone not currently exercising, even adding 20-30 minutes of cardio and improving what you eat will have a profound impact if you stick to it day after day, week after week.  You don't need to over do it on any workout- professional endurance athletes spend 80% of their cardio workouts at a pace so slow they are still able to comfortably hold a conversation.  They just do it every day.

So find something you like to do and do it. Running, while an option, is far from the only one and excessive running often leads to knee problems anyway. Cycling is great . Play any sport you enjoy. Swimming is a great alternative.  Martial arts. Walking counts too.

 Whatever you do, just make it a regular part of your routine and stick with it.  Good luck!


----------



## STXmedic (May 28, 2014)

LATerp said:


> excessive running often leads to knee problems anyway.
> 
> Whatever you do, just make it a regular part of your routine and stick with it.



First sentence in quote- No.

Second sentence- Absolutely.


----------



## LATerp (May 28, 2014)

I will stand by my first sentence-  excessive running absolutely can lead to knee problems.  Obviously, like anything there are many factors involved. 

If you are going to run, take the time to get good shoes and learn proper form, as these can minimize the impact. Try to shorten your stride length as this will reduce the impact on your knees. Also, it is important to do lower body strength training to help strengthen the muscles that stabilize your knee.  

A good running program will gradually increase the daily and weekly distance, as a big jump in this area is considered unsafe.  Because of its high-impact nature running requires significantly more rest and recovery time than, say, swimming which is virtually impact free.  

Each individual is different and some people can run long distances without any problems.  Age and weight are factor as well.  But my point to the OP is, if you don't like running, you're long term orthopedic health is probably better off finding a lower impact alternative anyway.


----------



## STXmedic (May 28, 2014)

LATerp said:


> I will stand by my first sentence-  excessive *improper* running absolutely can lead to knee problems.  Obviously, like anything there are many factors involved.
> 
> If you are going to run, take the time to get good shoes and learn proper form, as these can minimize the impact. Try to shorten your stride length as this will reduce the impact on your knees. Also, it is important to do lower body strength training to help strengthen the muscles that stabilize your knee.
> 
> ...



Fixed. That is where people develop knee problems. Following the points you already mentioned will stave off any knee problems. However, most do not follow those recommendations, and then proceed to rant about how bad running is for your knees.

Though as I said in my first post, I do agree that running is by no means the only option for cardio.


----------



## epicEMT (Jun 11, 2014)

Keto diet. Tough but definitely works quickly.


----------



## Gymratt (Jun 21, 2014)

For one to lose weight you must create a calorie deficiency either by eating less or by increasing your caloric need through exercise. But there are many factors that determine the rate at which this will happen. One is whether you are a endomorph, ectomorph, or mesomorph. You would also need to figure you basic caloric needs to maintain weight at your current state. Below is a link that I think might be helpful for you to do this. There is a bit of math involved but its nothing to difficult. The second link is a test to help you determine what body type you are. One quick note about the first link, it is by a natural bodybuilder(no gear) for cutting pre-contest but there is many good points presented here for anyone trying to lose weight(fat) and ways to do so without losing to much muscle mass. 

http://www.simplyshredded.com/layne-norton-the-most-effective-cutting-diet.html

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/becker3.htm

As far as exercise is concerned the fact you might walk a lot for your job during the day isn't going to do it alone. For one raising your heart rate to the point of being beneficial for fat burning is important along with keeping it in that target heart range. Also combining some form of cardio be it treadmill, walking, power walking, biking etc with strength training is really effective more so than doing cardio alone but is not a must. 

There are two apps that are free and work great for anyone in fitness or that has a desire to lose weight and track nutrition. They work on both Iphone and android. 

One is called myfitness pal and the other is mapmyfitness. The first one allows you to track many different things but the diet and nutrition is very nice. You set your daily goals of total kcals, protein, fat and carbs. Then you can enter what you eat. It has a search option that has every food known to man but what really sets it apart is that it has a scanner on it. Just hit the scan button and and point it towards the bar code on whatever food you just ate and bam its there. It allows you to choose how many servings you eat if the item is more than a single serving. 

As far as eating at work I prep all my food for the entire week and put into disposable plastic containers and keep with me in the ambulance. Examples of meals are of course skinless chicken breasts, fish (not ambulance friendly), lean red meat in moderation, baked sweet potato, brown rice, lentils, legumes, canned tuna in water, certain nuts, green veggies, and venison. A poster above advised to get rid of junk foods around the house and I do agree however if you get to point where you cant stand it go ahead and indulge in moderation. Otherwise you might go on a binge and eat every junk food in site LOL. But either way 4 steps forward and 2 steps back is still 2 steps forward. Drink lots of water and flavor it with crystal light, Mio or something like that if you don't like plain water. Diet soda's or no soda at all is ideal, and sadly if your a beer drinker that has to go. If you must drink beer certainly lite beer in extreme moderation. Also don't expect miracles just slow steady progress and remember theses are changes that you aim to make for life long healthy living. I don't truthfully like the term diet as people often think short term with diet on a diet off a diet.  

If you have more questions or need help please feel free to PM me. Good luck and congratulations for deciding to make a healthy lifestyle change.


----------

